# MCNISH - How do you stay focussed and 'in the zone' for the whole 24 hours?



## randumian (May 31, 2011)

How do you stay focussed and 'in the zone' for the whole 24 hours?

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

randumian said:


> How do you stay focussed and 'in the zone' for the whole 24 hours?
> 
> Cheers, Ian.


Hi Ian,

It is something that you kind of build up for through the previous races and also endurance test plus if you have had experience of Le Mans it all helps.

Biggest thing for me is making sure you do not use excess energy leading up to the race, we arrive Monday before! So keep your reserves are high for the big one!

Allan


----------



## randumian (May 31, 2011)

Allan McNish said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> It is something that you kind of build up for through the previous races and also endurance test plus if you have had experience of Le Mans it all helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I hope you have a great Le Mans I will be watching trackside for my stag do!


----------

